# New (used) tires and rims for my Toro 421



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

my Toro 421 is a 1980 model. 
the stock tires are crappy hard plastic.
I bought these used tired and wheels on Ebay. 
They are for a newer Toro model and fit well.
I painted the rims black and put some tire shine on them.

I also clean up the skids, painted them and gave them new hardware.

I know you guys like pics..enjoy!

Bob


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, that should be a huge improvement. Well done!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking Good.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those look like they'll work a whole lot better than the originals. Kind of makes you wonder why they didn't put those on in the first place.


----------



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

attaboybob said:


> my Toro 421 is a 1980 model.
> the stock tires are crappy hard plastic.
> I bought these used tired and wheels on Ebay.
> They are for a newer Toro model and fit well.
> ...


Love this tire setup! I just recently acquired a 421 that doesn’t want to start; new carburetor coming next week. 🤞🏻 Was wondering which tires those are you have on that, and if you put them on the existing rims, or did they come with their own?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This thread is 11years old, but I'll respond for you ...... Those are pneumatic XTrac tires, on tubeless rims. His original had solid tires, which are usually heat formed and a different type rim.

Just realize changing a tire size affects your drive system, as well as the units stance, and my have some clearance issues as well.


----------



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> This thread is 11years old, but I'll respond for you ...... Those are pneumatic XTrac tires, on tubeless rims. His original had solid tires, which are usually heat formed and a different type rim.
> 
> Just realize changing a tire size affects your drive system, as well as the units stance, and my have some clearance issues as well.


Appreciate the response and potential issues!

So my current tires are a 12 x 3.25, what would I need to look for to upgrade them and know they would fit/work?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I replaced the solid tires on my 3521 [same as the 421 chassis] with a set of pneumatic tires from a Simplicity 5hp blower. The tires on mine are 13X5-6. All I had to do to install them was to trim an inch or so off the tube sticking out the back of the wheel. I have had zero issues with the larger tires affecting the drive ratio. As you can see, the modification doesn't really change the stance of the blower. The one possible issue is that there will not be any clearance for installing tire chains that were pretty common on the solid tires. I have never seen the need on my machine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am using wheels and tires from an Ariens 932 series which happened to have a 3/4" bore and a suitable hole for the lock pin. I had to cut off about an inch from the inner shaft of the wheel. 

The old tires were 14x4.00-6 and the new ones are 4.10-6. The overall diameter is slightly shorter but very close:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, that particular tire used by Toro in that era, which I have not seen elsewhere, was a weird size .... The 13x4.00-6 by XTrac is a bit smaller, .....


----------

